# Game 7: Spurs @ Rockets



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Houston*







(5-2)





































*San Antonio*







(5-1)





































Go Rockets!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't think you should be putting "Go Rockets" on your Spurs games thread :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I don't think you should be putting "Go Rockets" on your Spurs games thread :laugh:


 there was nothing i could do about it


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i expect oberto to try to just push, shove, elbow, or do whatever to yao in the post because they know it wont be called. Oberto is a bull and if he wants to stop yao, he needs to throw his whole body into it.

i also expect duncan to see time at C to get yao into foul trouble.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Damn this forum is a ghost town. Let's get out of here! fast!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

wow the only people posting about this game are Rockets fans... come on you Spurs fans... giv'em someone to argue with!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

spurs fans dont come here to post until game day  i want to see yao have a good game, i never have seen him play one of those 30 something point games


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha, Houston is taking over!


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

spurs will win, houston sucks.. there something to argue about


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

i just come in here cuz i'm a james white fan :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, we actually have a Spurs board on BBB.net?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ya i am a spurs fan btw, i want the spurs to win, but i want to see wat ming yao can do


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rockets took their biggest lead of the night with 19, before the spurs came back with a 16-1 run to close out the third quarter and get within 4! The two key players in that run were Elson, and ofcourse Udrih who together got 3 straight 3 pointers at the end of the quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow...

Spurs- 92
Rockets- 84

Although this was an awesome come-back, I'm sick of this whole "catch-up" style of play the spurs have been doing lately... I suppose it's better than almost blowing 23 point leads though...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

great game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dear Spurs fans,

I hate the Spurs


-Rockets Fan

PS... Manu flopped against Head and you guys know it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Dear Spurs fans,
> 
> I hate the Spurs
> 
> ...


All I see is-

Spurs Rock, Rockets suck, and the stick up my *** makes me grumpy! :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Had a hard time watching the game on CCTV but from what I got to see it was all about the shot. Yall just couldn't miss in the 4th and we couldn't make it.

Till next time *cough (when Chuck takes on Duncan and we win)! Good game yall!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Good win for "us" I guess...but I would've liked to see "us" (Rockets) win this one..Oh well..Go Spurs Go!!

lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> Good win for "us" I guess...but I would've liked to see "us" (Rockets) win this one..Oh well..Go Spurs Go!!
> 
> lol


It's kinda weird when like three of the biggest spurs fans here are also huge rockets fans. I guess it's just me and hi who'll be enjoyin the win tonight.

BTW, we're now tied with only Utah with the best record in the league.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Utah???? :laugh: I don't know, I guess I don't respect them enough right now.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Utah???? :laugh: I don't know, I guess I don't respect them enough right now.


Dude... didn't Utah beat the Rockets? Seems like?? I ain't knockin anyone we haven't beat!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DIE! DIE! DIE!






sorry, still hurts


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Have you tried taking the stick out?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

why are you guys still talking about this game, there's another game going on right now!

Looks like the Spurs are worn out from the Rockets game though, 'cuz that would be the only logical explanation for losing to the Bobcats!!!


----------

